# Tele Build



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Finished this one off a month or so ago. Apologize for not taking build pictures on this one. But a few pics here of the finished guitar

Olympic white body
Fender American Bridge
CTS Pots etc
Fender Noiseless Pickups
3 Way switch
Musikraft Maple Neck
Kluson tuners


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Great googly moogly that's a beautiful Tele! Nice build.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Another thumbs up from Edmonton. Classic with a touch of class.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice, looks like a real players guitar.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bah, you got the switch plate on backwards 

Nice lookin geetar. I was late coming to Teles, having been thru several Strats and a few Les Pauls, along with a few of this-and-that, but now all I play is Teles. They can do almost anything!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great looking tele, Scott.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Scott:

What was your experience with the Musikraft neck? Great looking tele by the way.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Swervin55 said:


> Scott:
> 
> What was your experience with the Musikraft neck? Great looking tele by the way.


This was the second one that I have used. I also used one on the Strat I made. Both excellent quality. Not the cheapest around I suppose but great necks


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

That's a great looking Tele Scott, right in time! I've been jonesing for one real bad lately. Pardon my ignorance (I had not followed your previous builds) but did you obtain the body through Musikraft as well?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Latiator said:


> That's a great looking Tele Scott, right in time! I've been jonesing for one real bad lately. Pardon my ignorance (I had not followed your previous builds) but did you obtain the body through Musikraft as well?


No, the bodies I got from WD music. They are pre routed and painted. Or you can get them unfinished as well. The two I got had excellent paint jobs. They are not drilled, just routed for the cavities. If you want to get a WD let me know. Don't order it direct from the site. I get them cheaper.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This was the second one that I have used. I also used one on the Strat I made. Both excellent quality. Not the cheapest around I suppose but great necks


I used a MK neck on my parts tele and can't say enough about the quality. Never had to do anything to the frets or the finish. Top notch all the way.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I really wish you haden't just said that, Scott..... must...not....GAS.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I really wish you haden't just said that, Scott..... must...not....GAS.....


Jump in bro. I think I had around $700 or so into the strat. But I went with the best quality parts I could find. Maybe a little less on the Tele. I am going to have them both set-up properly by a pro and then I should be set.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful looking guitar - really like the pickguard.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What is the knob? Nice match what ever it is. You know that you can't wear white after September. Now for a black one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

shoretyus said:


> What is the knob? Nice match what ever it is. You know that you can't wear white after September. Now for a black one.


You mean the thing that appears to be a knob on the control plate? Thats just a reflection of the control switch in the chrome


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's a great looking Tele! Love the colour and the pickguard. Now I have amassed all the parts to do my own Tele build but I just don't have the time. Can I just send you all the parts and you can send me back the finished product? I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Jump in bro. I think I had around $700 or so into the strat. But I went with the best quality parts I could find. Maybe a little less on the Tele. I am going to have them both set-up properly by a pro and then I should be set.


I'd like to keep the cost under that of a MIM strat if I was to build one. mostly because I am not really a strat person, would just like to have one in the stable.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I'd like to keep the cost under that of a MIM strat if I was to build one. mostly because I am not really a strat person, would just like to have one in the stable.


You could get away with less easily, its all about the components. The necks are a large part of the expense. But you can go with cheaper necks than what I used


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Now that's a great looking Tele! Love the colour and the pickguard. Now I have amassed all the parts to do my own Tele build but I just don't have the time. Can I just send you all the parts and you can send me back the finished product? I'll even pay for shipping.


Ah yes, time. The killer of most projects


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> No, the bodies I got from WD music. They are pre routed and painted. Or you can get them unfinished as well. The two I got had excellent paint jobs. They are not drilled, just routed for the cavities. If you want to get a WD let me know. Don't order it direct from the site. I get them cheaper.


Thank you Scott, I'll certainly keep that in mind. I'm torn between ordering another Carvin, this time a California body but with less appointments than my DC400A, or a Tele style like your beauty there...such a classy guitar!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You could get away with less easily, its all about the components. The necks are a large part of the expense. But you can go with cheaper necks than what I used


I think the neck is one of the most important parts of a guitar. if you can't bond with the neck, you will never love the guitar. it will be very hard to keep it under $500 i think with a good neck.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I think the neck is one of the most important parts of a guitar. if you can't bond with the neck, you will never love the guitar. it will be very hard to keep it under $500 i think with a good neck.


Yes, with a decent body and really nice neck you are eating up the better part of that $500 right there


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, with a decent body and really nice neck you are eating up the better part of that $500 right there


yup. but knowing me, I could see myself putting about 200$ into a MIM to get her where I want. 

$700 would build a great strat if I was patient


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice looking Tele Scott. Are you going to bring it to the GC Guitar Show Meet and Greet?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> Nice looking Tele Scott. Are you going to bring it to the GC Guitar Show Meet and Greet?


Ya probably that one and the strat I built


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Brad Paisley inspired? Nice piece of gear Scott!


----------

